

Show HN: Find a convenient California DMV appointment - alexbecker
http://bookdmv.org/

======
jcr
Many, but not all, DMV procedures can be handled at a local AAA office
([http://www.aaa.com](http://www.aaa.com)). I don't remember all of the
details, but it sure beats lines or appointments. It might be worth noting
this on your site, and it might be a potential way to extend the
functionality. I've got no clue if other Auto Clubs (Emergency Road Side
Assistance corps) offer similar DMV procedure services to their customers, but
it kind of makes sense that they would.

------
greenyoda
_" Is this site authorized or endorsed by the DMV? No, and I have no idea how
to ask."_

Messing around with a computer system without permission (especially one owned
by the government) could land you in significant legal trouble. If the DMV
wanted to allow you to write apps that made appointments for people, they'd
probably have a public API for it.

~~~
alexbecker
_Obligatory IANAL, and if you are then go ahead and school me, but_ :

That's not the usual interpretation of the CFAA, which holds that accessing
the publicly served pages of a webserver is not accessing a "protected
computer". Perhaps if such access were in violation of a Terms of Service or a
Cease and Desist letter there would be an argument, but the CA DMV has no
terms of service that I could find.

The only sections that apply to a non-protected computer are (6) and (7):

(6) knowingly and with intent to defraud traffics (as defined in section 1029)
in any password or similar information through which a computer may be
accessed without authorization, if—

(A) such trafficking affects interstate or foreign commerce; or

(B) such computer is used by or for the Government of the United States;

(7) with intent to extort from any person any money or other thing of value,
transmits in interstate or foreign commerce any communication containing any—

(A) threat to cause damage to a protected computer;

(B) threat to obtain information from a protected computer without
authorization or in excess of authorization or to impair the confidentiality
of information obtained from a protected computer without authorization or by
exceeding authorized access; or

(C) demand or request for money or other thing of value in relation to damage
to a protected computer, where such damage was caused to facilitate the
extortion;

I am neither attempting to defraud nor extort anyone, so... no CFAA violation.

------
ggurgone
my roommate and I noticed that every time an user starts a session and picks a
date this won't be available until the next day (midnight) even if they don't
complete the procedure. This is a _silly_ way to prevent collisions I think.
My roommate made an appointment right after midnight and many slots were free
again.

